# 10 gängige Gaming-Gesetze, die im Real-Life absolut keinen Sinn ergeben



## MaxFalkenstern (28. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *10 gängige Gaming-Gesetze, die im Real-Life absolut keinen Sinn ergeben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 10 gängige Gaming-Gesetze, die im Real-Life absolut keinen Sinn ergeben


----------



## Rising-Evil (28. April 2012)

sehr gutes Special


----------



## rizzor (28. April 2012)

Ja die Sache mit dem Wasser ist schon komisch  Cooles Special!


----------



## dubl1 (28. April 2012)

Man denke auch an
- Herumstehende Kisten voller Gold und Items. Wieso sollte die schon jemand leergeräumt haben?
- Monster und Feinde mit einem Bewegungsradius von 5m. Komm wann du willst, wir sind hier und warten auf dich!
- Schlauchlevels, oft eingeschränkt durch Kisten, Zäune und Steine, die man nie im Leben überqueren könnte, schon gar nicht mit dem Superhero, mit dem man unterwegs ist.
- Solange ein Gegner noch 2% Leben in sich hat, ballert/schlägt er weiterhin zu 100% zu.
- Versemmelte Situationen abbrechen und neu laden, das wär was für real life.
- Städte voller Einheitsgesichter (Mafia II, Der Pate, uva.)
- Pistolen haben immer (ok fast immer) unlimited Ammo...

Ich liebe die Games deswegen trotzdem!


----------



## Mothman (28. April 2012)

rizzor schrieb:


> Ja die Sache mit dem Wasser ist schon komisch  Cooles Special!


Naja, ich finde das nicht so seltsam. Wer nicht schwimmen kann und wem nicht geholfen wird, der ertrinkt eben im Wasser. Ist doch im RL auch so. 



> Ich liebe die Games deswegen trotzdem!


Deswegen oder trotzdem? Beides zusammen geht irgendwie nicht so richtig.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (28. April 2012)

dubl1 schrieb:


> Man denke auch an
> (...)
> - Monster und Feinde mit einem Bewegungsradius von 5m. Komm wann du willst, wir sind hier und warten auf dich!
> (...)



Made my day.


----------



## TobiasHome (28. April 2012)

Tolles Special 
Was mir im RL am meisten fehlt, sind Savepoints. Wenn man Mist gebaut hat, einfach neu laden. Oder einfach mal abspeichern und was Verrücktes ausprobieren können. Das wärs ...


----------



## Zerth (28. April 2012)

9 von 10? In welchem Shooter gibt es denn keine Regenration auf Wolverine-Niveau?


----------



## Zerth (28. April 2012)

Chronische Sehschwäche bei Gegnern in mmogs würde mir noch einfallen. Weiter als 10 m ist nicht drin.


----------



## SGDrDeath (28. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde das nicht so seltsam. Wer nicht schwimmen kann und wem nicht geholfen wird, der ertrinkt eben im Wasser. Ist doch im RL auch so.


Schon richtig, aber wie viele Leute im RL kennst du die übermenschliche sportliche Leistungen erbringen können aber einfaches schwimmen nicht beherrschen?

Das ist das Problem, diese sehr unwahrscheinliche Gegensätzlichkeit, die in Spielen quasi der Normalzustand ist.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (28. April 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> 9 von 10? In welchem Shooter gibt es denn keine Regenration auf Wolverine-Niveau?


 
Ich meine der Konsolen-Shooter Resistance 3 hätte Health Packs...


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde das nicht so seltsam. Wer nicht schwimmen kann und wem nicht geholfen wird, der ertrinkt eben im Wasser. Ist doch im RL auch so.


 
ja, aber es ist selten der fall, das diese Leute schon in Knietiefen Wasser versaufen


----------



## Worrel (28. April 2012)

- wenn irgendein Gegner unverwundbar zu sein scheint, gibt es in der Nähe garantiert irgendwelche Hebel/Fallen etc, mit denen man ihn trotzdem besiegen kann. Natürlich hält der Depp sich immer in der Nähe selbiger auf ...
- man kann nicht einfach mal immer geradeaus gehen - irgendwann stößt an auf ein unüberwindbares Hindernis wie einen Baumstamm oder eine Absperrkette
- nicht nur, daß man ohne Unterlass springen kann, ohne das geringste Anzeichen einer Erschöpfung zu zeigen - es kommen auch nicht irgendwelche netten Herren mit weißen Jacken vorbei und zeigen einem ein Zimmer, in dem man soviel springen kann, wie man will - ohne jegliche spitze Kanten und Ecken, an denen man sich stoßen könnte.
- in der ganzen Welt - mit Ausnahme einer Handvoll Zufluchtsorte - sind nahezu ausnahmslos feindlich gesinnte Kreaturen vorhanden.
- es ist unmöglich, einer Familie beim Sonntagsspaziergang zu begegnen.


----------



## Worrel (28. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber es ist selten der fall, das diese Leute schon in Knietiefen Wasser versaufen


 Das sieht dann wahrscheinlich so ähnlich aus wie das hier: Der glatte Stuhl


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2012)

Punkt 9 stimmt nicht ganz: es weiß eben NICHT jeder, dass Autos in Wahrheit gar nicht explodieren (außer in ganz seltenen Fällen eine kurze Verpuffung ausgetretener Benzindämpfe und "Mini"-Explosionen, die sich auf Feuerwerksknallernivau bewegen) 

Zu dem Thema gibt es auch einen guten Gag in einer älteren Simpsonsfolge, in der nur als "Nebengag" Hans Maulwurf in seinem Auto von der Straße abgedrängt wird auf einen Baum zurollt, fast stehenbleibt und den Baum gaaaanz leicht berührt => das Auto explodiert


----------



## Mothman (28. April 2012)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Schon richtig, aber wie viele Leute im RL kennst du die übermenschliche sportliche Leistungen erbringen können aber einfaches schwimmen nicht beherrschen?
> 
> Das ist das Problem, diese sehr unwahrscheinliche Gegensätzlichkeit, die in Spielen quasi der Normalzustand ist.


Ich kenne nicht mal jemanden in RL, der übermenschliche sportliche Leistungen erbringen kann. 
Dass es für uns hier selbstverständlich ist, dass wir alle schwimmen können, liegt aber an unserer Gesellschaft. Es gehört hier dazu, dass man als Kind schwimmen lernt und Sportabzeichen macht.
In anderen Ländern ist das aber mitnichten selbstverständlich. Es gibt nicht in jedem Land so eine Erziehung, Bildung und Möglichkeiten zu schwimmen, wie bei uns. 
Ich hab sogar mal von Fischern gehört, die nicht Schwimmen können. Die vertrauen darauf nicht über Bord zu gehen.^^



> ja, aber es ist selten der fall, das diese Leute schon in Knietiefen Wasser versaufen


Außer man liegt besoffen mit dem Gesicht in einer Pfütze. Sowas kommt schon mal vor.


----------



## Shamander (28. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar mal von Fischern gehört, die nicht Schwimmen können. Die vertrauen darauf nicht über Bord zu gehen.^^



Früher war es nichts ungewöhnliches, wenn Seemänner nicht schwimmen konnten. Und zu Altair: Jemand der in der Wüste aufwächst, lernt nunmal kein schwimmen.


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2012)

Shamander schrieb:


> Früher war es nichts ungewöhnliches, wenn Seemänner nicht schwimmen konnten. Und zu Altair: Jemand der in der Wüste aufwächst, lernt nunmal kein schwimmen.


 
Das macht ja auch aus Sicht der Admiralität Sinn, immerhin verteidigen Nichtschwimmer das Boot länger


----------



## Spassbremse (28. April 2012)

Shamander schrieb:


> Früher war es nichts ungewöhnliches, wenn Seemänner nicht schwimmen konnten. Und zu Altair: Jemand der in der Wüste aufwächst, lernt nunmal kein schwimmen.



Tja, gerade bei der Royal Navy galt der Grundsatz, "Nichtschwimmer verteidigen das Schiff länger." 

Zu Punkt 6, "Gespräche abbrechen": Also DAS ist doch wirklich auch im Reallife kein Problem, sei es über den Klassiker "Oh, schon soo spät, tut mir leid, ich muss dringend..." über "Interessanter Denkansatz, wir müssen das bei Gelegenheit vertiefen!" bis hin zu "Kann jetzt nicht! Habe einen Termin!" gibt es eine ganze Menge an effektiven "Gesprächsabbruchphrasen". 

Edit: Pfui, Enisra! Klau mir nicht meine Gedanken!


----------



## Homerclon (28. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich kenne nicht mal jemanden in RL, der übermenschliche sportliche Leistungen erbringen kann.
> Dass es für uns hier selbstverständlich ist, dass wir alle schwimmen können, liegt aber an unserer Gesellschaft. Es gehört hier dazu, dass man als Kind schwimmen lernt und Sportabzeichen macht.
> In anderen Ländern ist das aber mitnichten selbstverständlich. Es gibt nicht in jedem Land so eine Erziehung, Bildung und Möglichkeiten zu schwimmen, wie bei uns.
> Ich hab sogar mal von Fischern gehört, die nicht Schwimmen können. Die vertrauen darauf nicht über Bord zu gehen.^^


 Auch in unserer Gesellschaft / unserem Land gibts Personen die nicht Schwimmen können. Das ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit.
Man muss auch nicht unbedingt schwimmen können.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2012)

Bei altertümlichen Spielen lässt sich das mit den Schlauchleveln ja leicht erklären. Die Menschen dachten ja damals, dass die Welt eine Scheibe sei und trauten sich deswegen nicht so weit an den Rand, weil sie Angst hatten, dann aus der Welt zu fallen


----------



## Vorion (29. April 2012)

Deshalb sind es auch SPIELE, die keinen Anspruch auf Realismus erheben, und keine Simulationen. MMn ein völlig sinnbefreiter Artikel.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2012)

Vorion schrieb:


> Deshalb sind es auch SPIELE, die keinen Anspruch auf Realismus erheben, und keine Simulationen. MMn ein völlig sinnbefreiter Artikel.



...und Du gehst auch zum Lachen in den Keller, richtig?


----------



## Enisra (29. April 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...und Du gehst auch zum Lachen in den Keller, richtig?



hmmm, vielleicht könntet ihr ja die Namen tauschen, unser Mr. Humorlos ist irgendwie die größere Spaßbremse


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. April 2012)

Ach ja und alles explodierende leuchtet immer auffällig rot, damit man weiß, wo man draufballern muss.

Auch in verschiedenen Spielen: Der "Held" ist ein stinknormaler Typ und hat innerhalb kürzester Zeit alle möglichen Fähigkeiten. Fältt mir immer wieder auf, wenn ich irgendwas zocke (letztens RE 5 mit nem Kollegen): Chris Redfield geht an einen ihm völlig unbekannten Computer und findet sich sofort mit dem Betriebssystem zurecht und weiß wonach er suchen muss.


----------



## Enisra (29. April 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ach ja und alles explodierende leuchtet immer auffällig rot, damit man weiß, wo man draufballern muss.
> 
> Auch in verschiedenen Spielen: Der "Held" ist ein stinknormaler Typ und hat innerhalb kürzester Zeit alle möglichen Fähigkeiten. Fältt mir immer wieder auf, wenn ich irgendwas zocke (letztens RE 5 mit nem Kollegen): Chris Redfield geht an einen ihm völlig unbekannten Computer und findet sich sofort mit dem Betriebssystem zurecht und weiß wonach er suchen muss.


 
ja gut, dass der sich mit dem OS zurecht findet ist ja klar, aber das die Leute alle dann sofort wissen wo die Dateien sind + in den meisten Fällen wird nie eine Maus benutzt sondern ausschließlich Tasterturkommandos mit 64 Stellen


----------



## ChiefScharief (2. November 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> 9 von 10? In welchem Shooter gibt es denn keine Regenration auf Wolverine-Niveau?



zB HalfLife, da braucht es dann schon die Station zum aufladen


----------



## ChiefScharief (2. November 2012)

Was hier noch fehlt ist das 

--> rumtragen von unzähligen Waffen und deren Munition (Max Payne und Konsorten) 

Da denke ich mir schon manchmal: "Okay, ich nehm mal die RPG, knall 3 Raketen auf den Heli, dann schnapp ich mir 4 - 5 Minen und platziere die da am Eingang, weil die Gegner zu doof sind, die Minen zu sehen, dann nehm ich meine M4, natürlich mit Granatenwerfer, baller mal schnell 8 Granaten ab, werfe noch 2 Blendgranaten, dann schnapp ich mir meine PKM und fetz nochmal 150 Schuss in Richtung der Gegner.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2012)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Ich meine der Konsolen-Shooter Resistance 3 hätte Health Packs...



Dito Borderlands 1+2, Fear und andere. Aber im Prinzip gebe ich den Autoren doch Recht. In fast jedem Egoshooter gibts Deckung=Heilung und Sanipacks wurden wegrationalisiert.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2012)

PS: Aber Heilung ist genauso unrealistisch. Dann ist man halt nach dem Sanipack wieder 100% fit.

Der Hardcoremodus bei Vietcong hatte da schon einen richtigen Ansatz. Aber wenns ganz realistisch wäre sind die Spiele dann unspielbar.


----------



## Bracka (2. November 2012)

wie bekloppt doch das mit Tödliches nass ist da habt ihr das beschissenste beispielt genommen.  Altair kann nicht schwimmen weil im ersten animus ein fehler drin ist das das system bei berührung mit wasser abkackt also nichts da das er nicht schwimmen kann ... recherchiert bitte besser


----------



## hansherbert444 (2. November 2012)

Was mich vielmehr erstaunt, als dass einige Spielecharaktere NICHT schwimmen können, ist die Tatsache, dass man in vielen (RPG) Games trotz schwergewichtiger Eisenrüstung schwimmen KANN


----------



## Lurelein (3. November 2012)

Bracka schrieb:


> wie bekloppt doch das mit Tödliches nass ist da habt ihr das beschissenste beispielt genommen.  Altair kann nicht schwimmen weil im ersten animus ein fehler drin ist das das system bei berührung mit wasser abkackt also nichts da das er nicht schwimmen kann ... recherchiert bitte besser


 
LOL

Dir ist schon klar das dies eine Ausrede der Entwickler ist? Natürlich lässt es sich so einfach umgehen das Problem, aber trotzdem ist es fail ...


----------



## TobiasHome (3. November 2012)

Mir fällt zu dem Thema auch eine Kuriosität aus Driver ein: Wenn man nur oft genug rückwärts gegen eine Wand fährt, d.h. so dass nur das Heck beschädigt wird, raucht trotzdem irgendwann der Motor ab und man kann nicht mehr fahren. Das betrifft sicherlich auch andere Spiele.


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2012)

TobiasHome schrieb:


> Mir fällt zu dem Thema auch eine Kuriosität aus Driver ein: Wenn man nur oft genug rückwärts gegen eine Wand fährt, d.h. so dass nur das Heck beschädigt wird, raucht trotzdem irgendwann der Motor ab und man kann nicht mehr fahren. Das betrifft sicherlich auch andere Spiele.


 
Relativ gesehen würde es schon reichen das man ein Auto schon alleine nur durch überhaupt irgendwelche Unfälle zur Explosion bringen kann 
Wenn nicht gerade Sprengstoff deponiert wurde, ist das maximalste was ein Auto kann ausbrennen


----------



## MikeMcHero (3. November 2012)

Yo ... mir ist es im RealLife auch noch nicht passiert, von einer Riesenschildkröte angegriffen zu werden ... mein Level ist wohl zu hoch.

Und Schatztruhen stehen hier eigentlich überhaupt keine rum.

Und bei den Bossgegnern im RealLife ... na egal.

Was haben denn die Beispiele mit dem "RealLife" zu tun?! Nichts. Also müssen sie im RealLife auch  gar keinen Sinn ergeben.

Aber wo wir mal dabei sind : Komplett in schwere Metallrüstung gekleidet wie ein Fisch im Wasser auf und ab zu schwimmen ... DAS macht im RealLife tatsächlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## GregorVanStroyny (3. November 2012)

Was den ersten Platz verdient ist die Tatsache, daß viele Spielehelden können sich heilen in paar Sekunden, können Schwimmen in kugelsicheren Westen mit allen Waffen und Granaten, haben übernatürliche Kräfte u.s.w.,

versagen aber wenn sie sich flach im Grass legen sollen (sonst holen sie sich den Tod, vermutlich    )  

Das ist das dümmste. Nicht jeder kann schwimmen, aber jeder sollte in der Lage sein sich hinzulegen!


----------



## Poockiy (4. November 2012)

nummer 11: nico bellic war hubschrauberpilot in der armee. schlechtes beispiel


----------



## Gograshok (4. November 2012)

Als ich Assassins Creed gespielt hab, traute ich mich anfangs nicht von Hausdach zu Hausdach zu springen^^. Dass Altair die Sprungkraft einer gedopten Katze hat ist auch toll. 3 Meter Anlauf->25 Meter springen. Und wenn man runterfällt bricht man sich nicht mal irgendwas 
Was mir immer wieder, vor allem in RPGs auffällt: die schier übermenschliche Tragkraft der Helden. Ich glaub mein Skyrim-Char trägt in seinem Rucksack mindestens 2 komplette Haushalte mit sich herum. Gewicht wird in Skyrim ja berechnet, aber das Volumen nicht.


----------



## Worrel (5. November 2012)

Lurelein schrieb:


> [Bei Wasser stürzt der Animus ab]
> LOL
> 
> Dir ist schon klar das dies eine Ausrede der Entwickler ist? Natürlich lässt es sich so einfach umgehen das Problem, aber trotzdem ist es fail ...


 Und dir ist schon klar, daß das - selbst wenn es nur eine Ausrede ist - eine innerhalb der Spielwelt glaubwürdige und nachvollziehbare Begründung ist?

Auch sehr realistisch übrigens, daß man bei nur noch 10% Gesundheit noch genauso schnell rennen hüpfen, klettern, schwimmen, zuschlagen etc kann wie mit 100%.

Wenn man sich mal überlegt, wie dreckig es einem gehen müßte, wenn man tatsächlich nur noch 10 % seiner Gesundheit hat ...
Die meisten sind ja schon nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, wenn sie eine Erkältung oder Kopfschmerzen haben ...


----------



## huile (5. November 2012)

Schutz vor Rückenprobleme durch Vermeidung von häufigem Bücken oder zu schwerem Rucksack:
Egal ob in Rollenspielen oder Ego Shooter: Meisten reicht es einfach aus, über die fallen gelassene  Waffe drüberzulaufen und schon hat man die Munition eingesammelt. Wie Praktisch!
Allerdings kann schon eine Patrone das Fass zum Überlaufen bringen und unser Held verweigert das Aufheben oder ist zu überladen, um weitergehen zu können.


----------



## Mothman (5. November 2012)

Hehe, stimmt. Oder dass die Gegenstände in meiner Umgebung, die ich vielleicht gebrauchen könnte, aufleuchten. Ist bei mir völlig normal.


----------



## huile (5. November 2012)

Gut in Zeiten der Wirtschaftskrise:
Es wäre das Wundermittel für die USA, um ihre teuren Kriege etwas günstiger zu machen: Stationäre MG's, Hubschrauber oder Panzer verfügen in Games alá Call of Duty und Battlefield über einen unendlichen Munitionsvorrat. Erstgenannte braucht man zwischendurch nicht einmal nachzuladen.
Wird eines der Vehikel dazu noch beschädigt, reichen ein paar Hiebe mit dem Schraubenschlüssel aus, um es wieder in neuem Glanz erstrahlen zu lassen. Wer braucht heutzutage denn noch teure Ersatzteile?


----------



## Enisra (5. November 2012)

also ich weiß ja nicht was da gegen Schraubenschlüssel hast, Russie Panzer werden immer so Repariert


----------



## Ariat (6. November 2012)

Na ja, die Sehschwäche bei Monstern kann man auch einfach damit erklären, dass die sich auch die Beute nach Chance aussuchen und nicht total selbstmörderisch sind. Wie die Tiere im echten Leben eben auch. Wenn da ein kleines Tier (niedriges Level) durch die Fauna latscht, zieht es eben auch massig große Tiere (hohes Level) an sich, die es fressen wollen. Umgekehrt werden die großen Tiere meist in Ruhe gelassen. Das ist nun mal die Nahrungskette. Der kleinste und schwächste hat die meisten Feinde. Deswegen kann man mit großem Level eben fast durch die kleinen Mobs durchlatschen, bevor sie reagieren  ^^ Die wollen einfach nicht


----------

